# W:O:A 2010



## El Homer (7. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin 
Ich fahre dieses Jahr mit einem Kumpel nach Wacken.
Es ist unser erstes mal und wir fahren mit dem Zug hin.
Was denkt ihr was wir alles mitnehmen sollten unter diesen Bedingungen ?
Ich meine...Zelt/Campingstühle ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe ich kann hier von erfahrenen "Wackenern" hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Februar 2010)

xD War klar das Lachmann das grad liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: Lebensmittel!!! Und so ein Chemieklo/Campingklo^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Februar 2010)

Bier. Ganz viel Bier.


----------



## El Homer (7. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Bier. Ganz viel Bier.


Ja das sowieso ...^^
ich meine halt...lohnt sich ein Bunsenbrenner...ich denke das Essen dort wird teuer sein..wie so vieles ^^


----------



## Manoroth (7. Februar 2010)

ich werde auch mit ein paar freunden hin gehn^^


auf jeden fall nehme ich mal ordentlich alk mit (met und bier ftw^^)

nen campingkocher, nen campinggrill, n zelt, so ein aufklappbares dach teil für in die mitte (werden son kreis bilden mit den zelten^^) und das wars dann schon bald ma denke ich


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Februar 2010)

Ob sich ein Bunsenbrenner lohnt? Kannst deine Raviolie ja kalt essen...wobei das ja noch geht...wenn du auch mit kalten Wasser deine 5-Minuten-Terine machen kannst brauchst du keinen Bunsenbrenner.

Ich aber alles sehr teuer aufem Gelände. Hab mir nur einmal was geholt, ein anderes mal habe ich was ausgegeben bekommen. Sonst immer was selbst gemacht.


----------



## Rhokan (7. Februar 2010)

Einweg-Grill is doll. Sehr zu empfehlen: Ne Plastikwanne voll Wasser und Eis, oder wer hat, ne Kühlbox (da ich aufm WOA noch nicht war, weiss ich nich wie gut man da an Eis kommt, beim Summer Breeze klappts super)


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

NIchts zu essen da ist schon mal klar ich mein jeden verdammten tag wickie burger es gibt nichts geileres :>
Halt n Grill und fleisch für die ersten 2 tage vll noch bissl Leberkäs und Bratkartofeln dann campingkocher, zelte, pavillion (schreibt man das so?) 
Panzertape gaaaanz viel Panzertape
vll noch ne Fahnenstange und ne Fahne 
naja das wars so im groben eigendlich :/


----------



## Manowar (8. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Panzertape gaaaanz viel Panzertape



This!
Daraus kannst du dir sogar Schüsseln und Löffel bauen *g*

Aber naja..mitm Zug,auatsch.

Da bleibt ja wirklich nur das nötigste:
Zelt,Schlafsack, Pavillion (ABER!Original verpackt,sonst bekommt ihr das nie im Leben mit)
Stühle könnt ihr da für nen 10er kaufen. 
Essen/Trinken kann man da kaufen
(Alles locker zu Fuss zu erreichen)

Ich hab uns letztes Jahr einfach nen bißchen Holz zusammengesucht und uns daraus nen Tisch gebaut :>


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

oder aus kaputten pavillions einen fast neuwertigen bauen und aus den übrigen stangen dann ne fahnenstange^^


----------



## El Homer (8. Februar 2010)

So Leute Planänderung ^^ Wir haben uns die Preise bei der Bahn angeschaut...und sind vom Stuhl gefallen ^^
Darum fahren wir jetzt mit meinem Golf 4 schön gemütlich nach wacken...das sind ungf 100Euro hin und rück und das durch 2...
Die Bahn sagt für die Strecke BIS itzehoe 65 euro für HIN (wohne in Bünde)...PRO PERSON...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja und da jetzt vl noch 2 mitkommen können wir den Preis sogar durch 4 teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wird das eigentlich mit dem Platz auf der Wiese geregelt ? Ich meine..Auto+ 2 x 2Mann Zelte wären es dann im Ernstfall


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Februar 2010)

Platz ist genug keine Panik am anfang werdet ihr von Platzanweisern einfach zum nächsten freien Campground geleitet und da dürft ihr euch dann ausbreiten.

TIp von mir nehmt euch etwas Absperrband mit und n paar Holzpflöcke dann könnt ihr euch was abstecken^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (8. Februar 2010)

Ohne meinen tragbaren Minigrill gehe ich zu keinem Festival mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (8. Februar 2010)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Ohne meinen tragbaren Minigrill gehe ich zu keinem Festival mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja ich war eben noch in Herford und hab mir neue "Springer" geholt aber ohne stahlkappe,50 Euro von Magnum..etwas festes halt ^^
und einen kleinen campingkocher mit einer Gas ampulle
Kurze Hose...Springer an....Slayer, Bathory oder Immortal shirt an und ein Bier in der Hand ...fertisch xD


----------



## Falathrim (8. Februar 2010)

Ein Herforder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Ex-Heimat xO
Zum Thema Bahnkosten:
Quer-durchs-Land-Ticket oder Wochenend-Ticket. Kostet 54 bzw. 37 Euronen für 5 Personen. Günstiger gehts nicht, ist halt nur Nahverker.
Hin und zurück also maximal 110 Euro für alle. Allerdings würde ich niemandem empfehlen per Zug zum Festival zu düsen. Wie gesagt, es ist viel zu wenig Platz.
Was man mitnehmen sollte:
-Vieeeeeeel Bier
-Zelt(e) (Für Frauenabenteuer nach Möglichkeit ein eigenes Zelt, außer man ist exhibitionistisch veranlagt)
-Pavillon, unter den alle passen
-Stühle natürlich
-Essen in Massen. Wir haben auf der Fusion gefressen wie die Weltmeister. Allerdings haben wir auch so viel gekifft, dass ein Fressflash dem nächsten auf dem Fuße folgte
-Zwar ist das WOA oft ne Schlammschlacht, aber Ersatzklamotten sind manchmal doch ganz nett
-Je nach Ästhetikverständnis Geld für Luxusklos, wobei man 3 Tage durchhalten kann
-Natürlich Campingkocher, Gaskartuschen etc. pp.


----------



## El Homer (8. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ein Herforder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Najo eig bin ich Bünder xD Obwohl ich in Ostercappeln geboren wurde..hm ach egal xD 

Nunja wenn wir zu Zweit sind...lohnt sich da so ein Pavillon? Vl entwas kleineres ^^ Wenn wir jetzt wirklich zu 4 sind wird sich einer lohnen ganz klar xD 
Stühle..hm ja ich dachte an eine art
*http://www.metaltix....p?item_nr=35601

*nur halt nicht so teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habt ihr das Fleisch in dem Edeka in der Nähe gekauft ? und euch sonst von Dosenfutter ernährt ? ^^
Gruß


----------



## Manowar (9. Februar 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> -Je nach Ästhetikverständnis Geld für Luxusklos, wobei man 3 Tage durchhalten kann




Ich war SO enttäuscht!
Ich dachte mir auch "Och..fürs größere Geschäft gehste zu den Bezahltoilleten"
Erstmal wurde mir mein Klopapier weggenommen 
und dann war das Klo dreckiger als die Dixis,also "Ticket" verkauft,mein Klopapier aus der Tüte geholt und ab zum Dixi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klamotten zum Wechseln..ist tatsächlich ratsam.
(Ich würde nie jemanden in meinen Wagen lassen, wenn er so dreckige Klamotten anhat (Schuhwechsel inklusive!)).
Es muss nur mal eine Raviolischlacht ausarten und man ist von oben bis unten zugekleistert.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie es mit den Preisen beim Metaltrain aussieht, wird da nicht auch was angeboten?

Aber wenn ihr die Wahl habt, mitm Auto zu fahren, dann tut das.
Platz ist genug und "Auto +2Zelte" ist naja..nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir haben da immer 3 Autos stehen und ~7 Zelte und sind damit noch klein und unsere Paläste von Zelten und Pavillions sind nicht gerade klein.

Ich hatte mich nur immer um mein Auto gesorgt und hab mir dafür so ne Abdeckplane gekauft, war zum Glück noch nie was :S


----------



## pnn (9. Februar 2010)

die Festivaltickets


----------



## El Homer (9. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich nur immer um mein Auto gesorgt und hab mir dafür so ne Abdeckplane gekauft, war zum Glück noch nie was :S


Verdammt ^^ Danke das du es erwähnst. Da muss nur mal einer mit seinen Nieten vorbeigehen...und zack ärgert man sich.



pnn schrieb:


> die Festivaltickets


Die kommen ins Handschuhfach


----------



## Davatar (9. Februar 2010)

Um hier nen Kumpel von mir zu zitieren:


			
				Kumpelvonmir schrieb:
			
		

> Egal an welches Festival geht, es gibt nur eins, das wirklich wichtig ist und das man mitnehmen MUSS: Bier!


----------



## El Homer (10. Februar 2010)

Hm also da wir zu zweit bleiben.... und es eigentlich mehr Spaß mit einer großen Gruppe macht, 
wer könnte denn noch 2 Plätze anbieten ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wohnen in Bünde/NRW ich 18 und mein Kumpel 20
Beide Stubenrein^^
Beteiligen uns selbstverständlich an den Spritkosten !
Würde uns sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (10. Februar 2010)

Erfahrungsgemäß werden das einfach eure Nachbarn werden


----------



## Nanojason92 (11. Februar 2010)

Wacken...
Eig. muss man nur Fun und Essen&Trinken mitnehmen^^
Und Geld, w2eil Wacken ja sauteuer geworden ist  120€ ist ein ganz schönes sümmchen^^
Aber echt schade, dass Rammstein und Oomph! nicht dabei sind, obwohl sie ja ein neues Album haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Klamotten zum Wechseln..ist tatsächlich ratsam.



Klingt doof, ist aber wirklich zu empfehlen. Besonders ein zweites Paar Schuhe sollte man auf jeden Fall einpacken. Es gibt nichts Schlimmeres, als barfuß zwischen Scherben im Dreck zu stehen.

Apropos "Frauenabenteuer": Exibitionist muss man sowieso sein, da bringt auch ein Zelt nichts. Wenn nachts jemand mit der Taschenlampe dagegen leuchtet, hat so oder so der halbe Platz was davon.


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2010)

Nanojason92 schrieb:


> Aber echt schade, dass Rammstein und Oomph! nicht dabei sind, obwohl sie ja ein neues Album haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Rammstein wäre echt was, aber ich denke die brauchen mehr Platz ^^
Und Ooomph.. O_o ich weiß noch als die auf die Bühne kamen und JEDER versucht hat von den Bühnen wegzukommen und der Weg vollkommen versperrt war, weil nicht so viele gleichzeitig wegkönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Deanne schrieb:


> Apropos "Frauenabenteuer": Exibitionist muss man sowieso sein, da bringt auch ein Zelt nichts. Wenn nachts jemand mit der Taschenlampe dagegen leuchtet, hat so oder so der halbe Platz was davon.



Wir haben eigentlich immer nur den Akkustikporno toll gefunden


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wir haben eigentlich immer nur den Akkustikporno toll gefunden



und dann schreien" JAAA schneller los gogogo!!!"
"Schneller verdammt nochmal"
"Zickezacke Zickezacke Zickezacke GOGOGO!!!"

oder

"FI**EN für den frieden!!!"

man kann so viel spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenns nachts ist  sachen aufs zelt werfen und schreien

"verdammt nochmal kommt zum ende ich will pennen!!"


----------



## Vanth1 (13. Februar 2010)

Hmm ich wollte auch diess Jahr auf Wacken,wird wahrscheinlich wohl erst 2011 werden ^^



Wie handhabt ihrs eigentlich mit wertgegenständen?


----------



## Deanne (13. Februar 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wie handhabt ihrs eigentlich mit wertgegenständen?



Ipod und co. lasse ich meistens im Auto. Sowas braucht man auf einem Festival einfach nicht. Aus meiner Geldbörse nehme ich nur das wichtigste raus (Perso, EC-Karte, Bargeld) und der Rest bleibt ebenfalls im Handschuhfach. Zur Aufbewahrung eignet sich ein Brustbeutel, den man um den Hals tragen kann. Sieht vielleicht nicht ganz so schick aus, ist aber ungeheuer praktisch. Die meisten Handys passen auch rein. Und zur Not trägt man eine Jacke drüber, dann sieht ihn auch niemand.

Edit: Hosen mit vielen Taschen eignen sich auch, aber man glaubt kaum, wie schnell einem die Leute im Getümmel die Knöpfe aufmachen.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Februar 2010)

jo in die brusttasche kommt auch immer noch meine cam mit rein (sehr wichtig ich will vieeeele fotos machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und ich hab wie deanne schon gesagt hat auch so ne tasche mit vielen taschen allerdings sind die knöpfe bei mir echt schwer aufzumachen da brauch ich selber immer 5-10 min Oo


----------



## Vanth1 (13. Februar 2010)

Also gehört zur mitnehm liste noch eine Brusttasche,Bauchtasche
naja ipod würde ich sowieso zuhause lassen,schlüssel genau so.
Hab eh nen billig Handy von daher kann ichs eh mitschleppen.
meinen Ipod Touch würde ich nur mitnehmen wenn ich ein Auto hätte bzw mit jemanden mitfahren würde. 
Ausser man hat im Auto nen USB leser dann brauch man auch kein Ipod^^



ot:bitte meine anderen post darunter löschen


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Februar 2010)

cornflakes und milch????


----------



## nemø (16. Februar 2010)

Ja, Cornflakes und milch, jeden tag 3 mal Fleisch ist NICHT cool


----------



## Manowar (17. Februar 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Ja, Cornflakes und milch, jeden tag 3 mal Fleisch ist NICHT cool




O_o
Das Unsinnigste,was ich je in meinem Leben lesen musste!


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> O_o
> Das Unsinnigste,was ich je in meinem Leben lesen musste!




danke und ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige wer auf wacken wat zu fressen mitnimmt ist selber schuld


----------



## Manowar (17. Februar 2010)

Ich nehm mir Dosenfutter mit ^^
Aber mir gings jetzt auch mehr um das mit dem Fleisch *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Februar 2010)

ich nehm mir nur was für die ersten 2 tage zu essen mit danach gibts wickie burger :3


----------



## pnn (17. Februar 2010)

Joa, nehm eigentlich auch seit letztem Jahr fast nur noch Dosenfutter auf Festivals mit ... ist einfach besser zur Aufbewahrung. Fleisch nehm ich nur mit wenn wir unseren Kühlschrank mitnehmen und das ist eher selten.
Und wegen Wertgegenständen ... also mir wurde auf einem Festival noch nie etwas geklaut ... Geldbörse mit allem drin in der Arschtasche, Handy und Schlüssel in den Hosentaschen und die Welt war bis jetzt immer super und ich lag schon so oft halbtod irgendwo rum oder bin total dicht umher gefallen. Falls du Brillenträger bist rate ich immer zu einem Brillenetui fürs Bangen oder Moshen. Einige nehmen zwar Kontaktlinsen, aber auf einem Festival ist mir das eh egal, in dem Zustand will ich nie das Risiko eingehen mit dem Finger in die Nähe meines Auges zu kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wechselsachen sind eh ein Muss ... und Müllbeutel um ggf. dreckige Klamotten zwischenzeitlich irgendwo reinzupacken. Meistens braucht man die zwar eh nicht, weil man sowieso die ganzen klamotten anlässt, aber sicher ist sicher. 
Ich schwör noch seitm Ragnarök letztes Jahr auf so eine Erste Hilfe Rettungsdecke, wenn ich zu dicht zum Stiefel ausziehen bin, was sehr oft vorkommt, lass ich normal die Stiefel ausm Zelt hängen, wenn es aber zu kalt ist sollte man die Stiefel darin einwickeln, weil die Stahlkappen sonst verdammt schnell kalt werden und am nächsten morgen hast du richtig tolle Eisbeine.
Wechselschuhe hab ich noch nie auf einem Festival gebraucht. Stiefel halt an und wenn die halbwegs dicht sind passiert da doch eh nix. Hatte zumindestens noch nie nasse Füße auf einem Festival.
Sonnencreme ist halt teilweise ur wichtig ... trotz Pavillon schon immer so viele schöne Sonnenbranderfahrungen gehabt.

edit: Da fällt mir ein, noch 2 1/2 Monate bis zu den ersten 3 Festivalwochenenden dieses Jahr!


----------



## El Homer (17. Februar 2010)

pnn schrieb:


> reckige Klamotten zwischenzeitlich irgendwo reinzupacken. Meistens braucht man die zwar eh nicht, weil man sowieso die ganzen klamotten anlässt, aber sicher ist sicher.
> Ich schwör noch seitm Ragnarök letztes Jahr auf so eine Erste Hilfe Rettungsdecke, wenn ich zu dicht zum Stiefel ausziehen bin, was sehr oft vorkommt, lass ich normal die Stiefel ausm Zelt hängen, wenn es aber zu kalt ist sollte man die Stiefel darin einwickeln, weil die Stahlkappen sonst verdammt schnell kalt werden und am nächsten morgen hast du richtig tolle Eisbeine.



Danke für die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber an der Stelle musst ich kräftig lachen weil ich mir vorstellen musste wie du...rotzevoll ins Zelt kippst..und deine Füße im "Schnee" hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (17. Februar 2010)

El schrieb:


> Stühle..hm ja ich dachte an eine art
> *http://www.metaltix....p?item_nr=35601*



Also ich war zwar noch nie aufm Wacken, hab aber schon 2 mal Rock am Ring hinter mir, und ich hab mir jedes Jahr immer son Stuhl hier im Dänischen Bettenlager für 6,99€ geholt, der war zwra immer nahc we kaputt, macht aber nichts, also einfach mal son paar sachen wie Dänisches Bettenlager, Praktiker, Toom, Obi abklappern, da findeste die eigentlich immer spotbillig!
Des Weiteren kann ich dir nur wärmsten entfehlen jede Menge Kleinkram-Essen mitzunehmen (wie Knoppers, Müsli-Riegel, eingeschweißte Waffeln): würd erstens nicht shclecht und zweitens so für zwischendurch einfach wunderbar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Tyro


----------



## Manowar (18. Februar 2010)

Oh da fällt mir doch noch was ein!
Das hat mir dieses Jahr echt das Leben da oben versüßt!
Man nehme nen halben Liter Wasser, kippt da diese ganzen Brausetabletten rein -> Magnesium, Multivitamin, Calcium, was es nicht sonst so alles gibt (waren bei mir am ende 7 Tabletten ^^)
Und trinkt den Scheiss wech (es hat erstaunlich gut geschmeckt) und ne halbe Stunde später ist man top fit!


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

NAHAHAHAHAHAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN

Equilibrium werden dieses Jahr in wacken leider ohne Helge und Manu auftreten die beiden sind aus der Band ausgetreten *CRY*


*Equilibrium trennen sich von Sänger und Schlagzeuger*
http://www.metal-hammer.de/Equilibrium_Trennung_Vocals_Schlagzeuger_Helge_Manuel.html

DAS IST DAS ENDE DER WELT SÜNDIGT BEVOR IHR VOR ODIN TRETEN!


----------



## Thorfold (18. Februar 2010)

Ist dieses Jahr auch mein erstes Mal auf Wacken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht sieht man sich ja , auch wenn die Chance sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Ist dieses Jahr auch mein erstes Mal auf Wacken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nicht wenn wir handy nr. austauschen -.-

gell kolloss und dann den handy akku leer machen -.-


----------



## Teal (18. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> NAHAHAHAHAHAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN
> 
> Equilibrium werden dieses Jahr in wacken leider ohne Helge und Manu auftreten die beiden sind aus der Band ausgetreten *CRY*
> 
> ...


Hier auch noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na, wie im anderen Thread bereits geschrieben: Sie werden sicher ihren Weg gehen. Equi selber hat aber imho bereits nach der Demo ziemlich nachgelassen...


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Hier auch noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oo what???

niemals sie waren genial schon immer und wären die besten der besten geworden doch jetzt ist der traum aus *cry*


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nicht wenn wir handy nr. austauschen -.-
> 
> gell kolloss und dann den handy akku leer machen -.-


Wir machen einfach einen festen Treffpunkt vorher aus. Dann ist niemand auf Handys angewiesen. So einfach geht das. Habe meinen Akku aber auch extrem belastet...wenn man besoffen ist muss man halt von jedem Scheiß ein Foto machen...


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wir machen einfach einen festen Treffpunkt vorher aus. Dann ist niemand auf Handys angewiesen. So einfach geht das. Habe meinen Akku aber auch extrem belastet...wenn man besoffen ist muss man halt von jedem Scheiß ein Foto machen...



deshalb nehm ich wieder kamera mit dann gibts buffed woa fotos und die kriegt dann jeder von^euch^^


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Februar 2010)

Saubere Sache...ja...ich hab leider keine Kamera, die ich mitnehmen könnte, nur mein Fotohandy. Ich hab die Fotos von dem Sand-P**** und der Sand-V***** immer noch aufem Handy...soviel Schrott...


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Saubere Sache...ja...ich hab leider keine Kamera, die ich mitnehmen könnte, nur mein Fotohandy. Ich hab die Fotos von dem Sand-P**** und der Sand-V***** immer noch aufem Handy...soviel Schrott...



was immer sich auch hinternd en sternchen verbirgt behalts aufm handy und gibs mir egal wie groß die scheiße ist ich stell sie ins internet

ich hab bis jetzt auch keine kamera aber wart noch npaar wochen dann hab ich sogar selber eine und muss nid die von meinem kleinen bruder nehmen :


----------



## rebotic (18. Februar 2010)

T3 Pritsche mit Wohnmobilaufsatz
Zelte
Gewebeklebeband
GFK Stangen und Tarnnetzspreitzer
Alkohol
Essen
Evtl. PA und Generator
Erste Hilfe Kasten

Und ich für die ganzen Touristen vom letzten Jahr nen Klappspaten
Denn "Klappspaten Frei!" ist der einzige Befehl den ein Infanterist kennen muss *böse grins*

BtW. Buffed.de Treffen?


----------



## rebotic (13. Juli 2010)

Sry 4 Doppelpost.Aber ich will das Thema mal pushen da es ja auch immer näher rückt.

Hat jemand Lust auf nen FT da oben?


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

ja buffed treffen müssten wir nur nen treffpunkt ausmachen 

ich hät ja gesagt am Donnerstag um 14:00 vor den Toren des Mittelaltermarkts


----------



## Manowar (13. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hät ja gesagt am Donnerstag um 14:00 vor den Toren des Mittelaltermarkts




Wo ja sooo wenig Leute sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nehmt nen Erkennungszeichen mit (Flagge z.B.) sonst findet ihr nicht zueinander.

Bei mir wirds dieses Jahr leider nichts..


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juli 2010)

ich werd mir eine rose anstechen >.< nein quatsch ich werd ein wacken t-shirt tragen nein halt auch blödsinn ich überleg mir noch was


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Juli 2010)

Donnerstag 14 Uhr klingt gut.


----------



## Manowar (22. Juli 2010)

Wie es aussieht werde ich vllt doch da sein O_o
Hab ne sms von meinen Leuten bekommen "Nimm dir für Freitag Urlaub, Donnerstag Nachmittag gehts los!"
Obwohl ich momentan eigentlich kein Geld "verschwenden" kann und das wissen die auch,.. also entweder nachträglich zum Bday oder ein vorzeitiges Trauzeugen Geschenk *g*
Aber eigentlich kann der jedes 2. Jahr nicht und deswegen bin ich verwundert.. also kann es sein, das ich Donnerstags komme und Freitags verschwinde *hust*
Heute Abend erfahr ich genaueres :> 

edit Donnerstag 14Uhr wäre somit nicht machbar für mich


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juli 2010)

naja bisher sind wir eh nur 2 traurige gestalten da wär zumindest ne 3te noch ganz nett >.<


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Juli 2010)

Ja, dann warten wir mal auf Manowar, bevor wir genaueres ausmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (22. Juli 2010)

Fuck yeah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komme Donnerstag Abend an :> 
Die ganzen unwichten neuen Songs von Maiden verpasse ich dann wohl, aber die besten und wichtigen seh ich dann noch ^^
Gott ey..ich freu mich..ich freu mich wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Juli 2010)

Freu mich auch schon total. Einfach richtig Bock drauf. Und wenn das Wetter so bleibt haben wir ja echt nix zu befürchten.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2010)

hmm also wird donnerstag um 2 nix werden.

Wann würds euch den passen am freitag


edit: corvus corax war die erste band die dieses jahr in wacken angekündigt war aber ich find se nicht im running order tool wisst ihr was das soll?


----------



## Manowar (26. Juli 2010)

02:00 - 03:00 CANTUS BURANUS Freitag Nacht
Warum die jetzt so heissen, kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil die mich nicht interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Interessante Sachen kommen für mich erst am Freitag ab ~21Uhr, also wäre der Nachmittag bei mir frei


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Juli 2010)

Mein Freitag beginnt um 14:15.

Bis dahin sollte sich ja was machen lassen.


----------



## Cz_arny (26. Juli 2010)

Mittlerweile ja sogar mit WLAN da könnt ihr auch weiterhin WoW spielen, hehe


----------



## Manowar (26. Juli 2010)

Hatte das Wlan da mal geknackt, also..gabs schon früher.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2010)

jo also freitag irgendwo vor 13 uhr wenns geht weil da spielen dann orphaned land die würden mich interesieren ^^


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte als Erkennungsmal dienen *g*
Ihr müsstet nur nach einem in ner BDU und nem Helm aufm Kopf ausschau halten


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Juli 2010)

Du hattest hier doch irgendwo schonmal ein Foto von dir gepostet...

Können auch einfach sagen wir treffen uns am Wrestling-Zelt. Da haben LoD und ich uns letztes Jahr getroffen. Jeder zwei Bier in der Hand und du einen Helm auf dann finden wir uns schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hab aber keinen Schimmer wo das Wrestling Zelt ist :>


----------



## HorstFeratu (28. Juli 2010)

Das kann man herausfinden!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt ja noch andere Festivalbesucher, ausgehängte Karten, Lagepläne zum Runterladen und in dem WOA-Heftchen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hätte ja gerne meine 10 Jahre Wacken vervollständigt, aber dieser Metaltourismus geht mir voll auf die Eier. Zudem wird das Gelände immer voller (bei gleichbleibender Besucherzahl *grööööhl*).


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2010)

Na ich werds schon finden *g*

Ich weiß garnicht, was alle immer mit den Besucherzahlen haben. Fahre jetzt zum 6. mal hin und hatte nie auch nur im geringsten Probleme vor die Bühne zu kommen,beim Einkaufen, an Bier zu kommen etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HorstFeratu (28. Juli 2010)

Leerer wird es auch nicht......
Es ist aber befremdlich, was an Besucherzahlen "veröffentlicht" wird. Die Besucherzahl bleibt gleich und der Campingplatz wird immer größer (bei gleichzeitiger kontrollierter und optimierter Belegung durch die Ordner (Auto/Zelt/Auto/Zelt/...).
An eine Schließung des Festivalgeländes, weil zu viele Leute da sind, hat 2001-2006 auch sicherlich niemand im Traum gedacht. Letztlich gilt meine Aussage, die ich vor einigen Jahren getroffen habe: Wenn Maiden kommt, ist das Wacken nix mehr wert. (Und ich bin Maiden Fan!)

Und wenn man bedenkt, dass ich mal 100 Deutsche Mark für eine Karte (2001) bezahlt habe.... *schauder* Aber Hüpfburgen kosten halt Geld.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2010)

Wie kamst du darauf bzw warum denkst du so? @Maiden 
Und ja..das mit den ganzen Spielereien da, geht mir auch recht auf den Strich..
Aber ich kaufe meine Karten eh bei Egay wo sie dann doch noch 30€ billiger sind.
Das da aber jährlich immer mehr da sind, geht mir irgendwo am Arsch vorbei, weil man die Menge eh nichtmibekommt


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Juli 2010)

Man geht einfach Richtung Bühnen und sucht nach einem großen bunten Zirkuszelt. Zu übersehen ist es nicht. Deshalb eigentlich gut geeignet zum treffen. Und viel war da letztes Jahr nicht los. So findet man sich dann auch definitiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HorstFeratu (28. Juli 2010)

Weil Maiden eine der größten Bands im Metalbereich sind. "Echte" große Kracher gab es (meiner Meinung nach) nie wirklich. Wacken hatte zwar immer Hochkaräter, aber keine Überflieger im Programm. Seinerzeit hatte ich halt (berechtigte) Sorge, dass Wacken zu groß werden würde und der so genannte "Spirit" verlorengeht.
Das ist (wieder meiner Meinung nach) nun eingetreten. Es gab Zeiten, da konnte man alles rumliegen lassen, da ist nix geklaut worden, denn A) weil Wacken wegen seiner Größe kein kriminelles Gesocks angezogen hat und  die Leute immer einen Blick auf die Nachbarzelte hatten. Da gab es sowas wie Gemeinschaft. Da gab es noch richtige Fans der Musik und nicht diese "Spaß haben"-Fraktion, die einen blöd angucken, wenn man über Bruce Dickinson oder Doro Pesch redet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jeder muss für sich selber entscheiden, was für ihn am besten ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich fahre übrigens heute noch zum Headbangers Open Air - die Gartenparty wollte ich immer mal mitmachen.Einfach mal ne gute Zeit verleben.


----------



## Manowar (28. Juli 2010)

HorstFeratu schrieb:


> Einfach mal ne gute Zeit verleben.



Und genau deswegen fahre ich immer hin :>
Ich habe wohl immer Glück gehabt, das mir nie was geklaut wurde etc..einfach immer an den schlechten Seiten vorbeigerutscht bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir wollten eigentlich auch zum Metalcamp fahren, aber da hat man dann irgendwie doch nur schlechtes drüber gehört.


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2010)

jo leute dann halt am freitag uhrzeitvorschläge ich würd sagen so um 12 rum wär passend dann würden dann noch 2 bier gehn zu nem wickie burger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: manowar/K0ll0s nehmt ihr nen generator mit?


----------



## Manowar (29. Juli 2010)

1 Uhr wäre mir lieber 
Und nope...ich schnorre immer


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juli 2010)

ja gut dann scheiß auf orphaned land 13:00 mit 2 bier am zelt wenns geht noch ansprechbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (31. Juli 2010)

Alles klar. Am Zelt 13 Uhr mit 2 Bier. Ich denke mal ich werd mir mein Dreieckstuch um Kopf binden, dann sollte ich auch zu erkennen sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generator? Ne. Hat letztes Jahr auch ganz gut ohne geklappt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Alles klar. Am Zelt 13 Uhr mit 2 Bier. Ich denke mal ich werd mir mein Dreieckstuch um Kopf binden, dann sollte ich auch zu erkennen sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich nehm die kamera dann können wir unser mini community treffen auch festhalten ^^ 
außer ihr habt eine kameraphobie oder dürft nicht abgelichtet werden weil ihr geheimagenten seid im dienste ihrer majestät angela merkel dann müsstet ihr mir das sagen ^^


----------



## Manowar (31. Juli 2010)

Ich finds nur irgendwie schad, das sich niemand beteiligen will.
Es gab ja schonmal ein Inoffizielles Buffedtreffen mit Dan und da waren etwa 20 Leute.
(Find die Bilder leider nicht mehr, falls die noch jemand auf der Platte hat -> Pn bitte!)


----------



## LordofDemons (31. Juli 2010)

ja es is wirklih schwach aber was wilste machen


----------



## Manowar (1. August 2010)

Na ich frage mich einfach nur, wo die ganzen Leute nun hin sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab bis gerade mit den Leuten, mit denen ich hinfahre, gegrillt und eines ist klar..wir freuen uns wirklich sehr, weil wir anfangs eigentlich keine Möglichkeit gesehen haben, hinzufahren.


----------



## K0l0ss (1. August 2010)

Gegrillt? Was ist denn für ein Wetter drüben in Schalksmühle? Hier hats geregnet, nicht gerade das beste Wetter zum Grillen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bin ich sowieso mal gespannt, wie das mit dem Wetter dieses Jahr wird. Letztes Jahr hats ja eigentlich echt gut gepasst.

Ich freu mich schon unser Ost-West-Camp aufzuschlagen. In Itzehoe treffen wir auf die Ossis, die wir letztes Jahr kennen gelernt haben.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2010)

ich finds schade das die stuttgarter mit denen wir letztes jahr gecampt haben nicht kommen mit dem polen in der gruppe hab ich in 4 tagen mehr scheiß gemacht als sonst in 3 jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (1. August 2010)

Was bist du denn für ne Pussy? Bei uns wird auch bei Regen gegrillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Och ich denke schon, das wir gutes Wetter haben werden..aber ich habs lieber trüb und etwas kühler, als in der prallen Sonne zu stehen 
Ich werd auch nen paar Ossis suchen müssen und drückt mir mal die Daumen, das ich die finde *g*


----------



## K0l0ss (1. August 2010)

Wir hatten die Tage so nen Platzregen, dass der Grill ausgegangen wäre...da sind wir vor dem Unwetter nachts aber auch von Stadt zu Stadt davon gefahren um irgendwo im Trockenen chillen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, hauptsache die Sonne knallt nicht so. War letztens aufem Devilside, da ging es noch so gerade eben.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. August 2010)

ahh ich hasse schlechte planung eigendlhi wollten wir mit 3 autos hochfahren aber jeder will zu nem anderen zeitpunkt fahren -.- narf


----------



## Alion (2. August 2010)

http://www.wetter.de...ter-wacken.html

Das Wetter sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. Ein bisschen Regen am Mittwoch und am Donnerstag. Sonst recht gut aber mit teilweise nur 20° eher kühl.

Egal. Heute Abend um 21:30 geht es bei mir los. 940km mit dem Auto fahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (2. August 2010)

Ich hoffe du schaust dann am Freitag auch mal kurz vorbei :>
Dann mal gute und Knitterfreie Fahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. August 2010)

Also dann leute auf gehts

see you wacken rain or shine


----------



## LordofDemons (8. August 2010)

Hell Yeah da bin ich wieder 

zwar nicht ganz gesund aber dafür glücklich wieder zu hause zu sein 

es war einfach genial :O


----------



## K0l0ss (9. August 2010)

Bin um 3.30 Nach hause gekommen letzte Nacht. War ein geiles Fest(ival). Highlights waren für mich Fiddler's Green, Equilibrium, Die Reiter und Týr.

Mein X-Mas Ticket für 2011 ist schon bestellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt heißt 3/4 Stunde penne, dann ab zum Flughafen und auch nach Lettland. Man was für Ferien. Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (9. August 2010)

Ich hab mich echt jeden beschissenen Tag um 2 Stunden verlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein ganzer Körper tut mir weh, hab ne million Brandblasen an den Fingern, Caros Pisse war an meinem Handy, brauchten 9 Stunden nach Hause und am ersten Tag war der Wicky-Burger scheisse!

Mein Fazit: 2011..wo bleibst du?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte mal wieder sehr angenehme Nachbarn, hatte eine menge Spaß, mein Mageninhalt blieb in meinem Magen, Sound war gut.
Bis auf den Preis, hatte ich nichts zu meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (9. August 2010)

Wacken hat es für mich dieses Jahr wirklich als erstes Festival auf dem ich nicht war, als scheisse abgestempelt zu werden. Erstens Internet auf dem Festival ... sorry - fail. Dazu kommen noch die Erzählungen von einem guten Kumpel wie viele Quadratärsche und Vollidioten auf dem Festival waren. Ok, bei so vielen Leuten steigt natürlich auch die anzahl der Idioten. Aber auf Wacken fährt auch jeder Depp, weil es halt Wacken ist und man wohl cool ist, wenn man mal da war ... Ich persönlich war 2005 oben (da war der Preis zwar noch bezahlbar, aber für meinen Geschmack viel zu groß war es trotzdem) und danach hab ich mir gesagt: nie wieder! Und das in Wacken gestrecktes Bier verkauft wird ist ja auch allgemein bekannt (abgesehen davon dass es diese Becks-Pisse ist ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Was ich ja auch ganz interessant finde wie die TV-Sender isch jetzt da draufwerfen ... bei Taff kam ein Bericht über den Zug der nach Wacken fährt usw. ... *facepalm* Ach, es kam übrigens raus dass Leute die Metal hören doch ganz normal sind. Auf RTL war glaub ich ein toller Vergleich da wer sich mehr wäscht aufm Festival: Männlein oder Weiblein ...
edit: Abgesehen davon dass die Leute, welche für die Running Order zuständig waren, wohl auch null Plan gehabt haben bzw. einfach gewürfelt haben und dann die Bands dem Bekannheitsgrad nacheinander aufgestellt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. August 2010)

Jo pnn, sehmer uns dieses Jahr wieder aufm Summerbreeze? :>


----------



## pnn (9. August 2010)

Ja, ich wurde wieder überredet dass ich es mir antue, aber auch wieder fast nur aufm Zeltplatz abgammeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal schauen wo wir uns hinhauen versuchen ... letztes Jahr mussten wir ja da an den Arsch der Welt wegen den Anhängern und so ... Wir wollten es dieses Jahr eigentlich mal ohne versuchen, mal schauen ob das hinhaut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. August 2010)

hey pnn wenn dir wacken ned passt dann behalt doch einfach deine meineung für dich und versau anderen leuten ned den spaß

derart assoziales verhalten kann ich leider ned ab :/


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. August 2010)

> hey pnn wenn dir wacken ned passt dann behalt doch einfach deine meineung für dich und versau anderen leuten ned den spaß


Jetzt wo Wacken schon vorbei ist glaube ich nicht, dass durch seinen Kommentar irgendwem irgendwas versaut wird.

@pnn:
Jo, werd auch vermutlich vorrangig aufm Zeltplatz sein. Wir wern auch ma versuchen mehr ins Getümmel zu komm, aber wir ham vermutlich wieder nen Hänger dabei. Nich so nen Schnickschnack mit Kühlschrank, sondern einfach um die schiere Menge an Bier zu transüportieren. x)


----------



## pnn (9. August 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hey pnn wenn dir wacken ned passt dann behalt doch einfach deine meineung für dich und versau anderen leuten ned den spaß
> 
> derart assoziales verhalten kann ich leider ned ab :/


Ja, äußerst asozial, wenn jemand mal seine Meinung äußert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe ja nicht gesagt dass du es nicht mehr mögen darfst, nur meine Meinung über die ganze Thematik und Geldmaschine "Wacken" mitgeteilt (aber für sowas ist ein Forum wohl nicht da). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Beckenblocke Hey, ganz ehrlich ... die 2 Kühlschränke waren bei den Temperaturen letztes Jahr mal ur gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, wegen Bier glaub ich brauchen wir auch wieder den Anhänger ... und irgendwo die Musikanlage. Mal schauen, ist mir auch alles egal. Das sollen die anderen mal alles schön sich ausmachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Uhhh ... mir ist gerade wieder der Lörch eingefallen ...


----------



## Manowar (9. August 2010)

Mir persönlich gehts auch am Poppes vorbei, weil Meinungen von 3. nie wirklich was Aussagen.
Wacken ist ne Firma, genau wie die vom Summerbreeze etc auch. Nur ist Wacken einfach das meistbesuchte und kann damit halt am höchsten pokern.
Inet aufm Gelände..hab ich auch so, aber die Leute die es brauchen und kaufen, sind froh über das Angebot (man muss ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Zu irgendwelchen "Vollspacken" oder wie auch immer man sie nennen mag - kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich nicht auf solche Leute getroffen bin.

Ich finds komisch, dass in den 5 Jahren wo ich da war, nie irgendwas negatives war, aber viele am rumheulen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2004 hatte ich Nachbarn, die sind am Samstag mitm Zug nach Hause gefahren *hüstel* "Wääh mir regnet es zu viel" - "Wääh da ist Matsch vor der Bühne" - "Wääh das Bier ist kalt"
Da ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht verwunderlich, wenn es viel Heulerei in den Foren gibt.
Damit spreche ich dich nicht an pnn, aber vielleicht ist dein Kumpel so einer *g*

Ich hab aber echt kein Bock auf ne pro/kontro Diskussion hier, jeder sollte die Vor- und Nachteile sehen.

Grüße - ein schwarzrot gebrannter Mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (9. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Damit spreche ich dich nicht an pnn, aber vielleicht ist dein Kumpel so einer *g*


Ne, eher nicht. Er war auch von Montag bis Sonntag da und wir waren aufm Partysan 08 und dieses Jahr Metalfest Austria über die volle Distanz (wer da war, weiß was ich meine). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ... ein Unternehmen schön und gut (ich mag Summerbreeze auch nicht sonderlich ... alles was über die 3000-5000 Leute hinaus geht ist irgendwie nicht das meine), aber ich finde man kann es auch übertreiben ... aber egal, lassen wir diese Diskussion hier. Lassen wir die Wackenfans, Wackenfans sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmeCeliné (9. August 2010)

Fail Festival ist Fail.


----------



## Manowar (9. August 2010)

Und du nervst so langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




3000-5000 wo geht man denn da hin? 
Es ist nicht so, als würde ich alles für gut heissen, was in Wacken alles dazu kommt.
Aber nen großen Teil der Leute spricht es einfach an. Ich brauche da kein Wikingercamp, kein Freibad, keine Bezahltoiletten, keine 20 millionen Fressbuden, kein Circus of Horror etc, aber viele Leuten nehmen das gerne in Anspruch, also ist es für diese ok.
Ich hatte -wie gesagt- nie was negatives da gesehen, außer den Preis und hoffe, das es so bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für nächstes Jahr werden wir aber endlich mal früher planen und auch mal für nen Kühlschrank,Beschallung und tolle bunte Lichterketten(!) sorgen.


----------



## Dominau (9. August 2010)

Mal sehn ob ich 2011 Wacken geh.
Aber erstmal schauen was für Bands kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (9. August 2010)

> 3000-5000 wo geht man denn da hin?


Das Dong Open Air in Neukirchen-Vluyn ist zB ne gute Adresse. Hatte dieses Jahr 10-jähriges Jubiläum und war wieder ne super Party. Einzig der Ticket-Vorverkauf ist immer recht problematisch, da meist nach ca. einer halben Stunde sämtliche Karten weg sind. Danach heißts dann Ebay oder Foren frequentieren.


----------



## pnn (9. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> 3000-5000 wo geht man denn da hin?


Och da gibts so einiges ... Ragnarök, Northern Lights Festival, Walpurgis Metal Days, Metal Invasion, Wolfszeit, Fireblade Force, Barther Open Air, Way of Darkness, Summer Nights (wobei es jetzt seitdem es Metalfest ist, sicher auch drüber geht aber einem nicht so groß vorkommt), Partysan (ist zwar über den 5000 drüber aber kommt einem auch nie wirklich gewaltig vor) und da sind der Großteil kleinere im Südosten Bayerns bzw. schon Österreich. also es gibt schon genug. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Lieblinge sind eigentlich Northern Lights und Wolfszeit.


----------



## Tardok (9. August 2010)

War dieses Jahr das erste Mal in Wacken und fand es super! 

Nur mein Knie tut weh, weil ich nen Kumpel ne dreiviertel Stunde zum Festivalgelände getragen habe und so besoffen war, dass wir ein paar mal hingefallen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Der König von Wacken verbietet euch, weniger zu trinken!!" haben wir immer gerufen und prompt hatte mein kumpel eine leere Raviolidose als Krone auf den Kopf getapet bekommen und ein Aluszepter in der Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich wollten wir was von Arch Enemy sehen, aber haben dann fast das gesamte Konzert verpasst :/
Naja, spaß hatten wir trotzdem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einziger Aufreger waren die Merchandisestände...waren bestimmt 5-6 Mal an verschiedenen und nie gabs T-Shirts, einmal hatten wir sogar "Glück" und es ist gerade eine neue Lieferung T-Shirts gekommen...Alles XL, die einzige Größe, die sie davor auch noch hatten -_-
Aber naja, dann muss es halt ein normales Wacken T-Shirt tun...das kann man sich ja im Internet bestellen ;D


----------



## Tyro (21. November 2010)

Wollte jetzt keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Bin jetzt 3 Jahre hintereinander zu Rock am Ring gefahren und nun wollten ein Kumpel und ich nächstes Jahr neben RAR auch mal zum WOA, mal ne Frage, ab wann ist es etwa immer ausverkauft?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Gerti (21. November 2010)

Also das 2009 war schon Anfang Januar 09 ausverkauft und letztes jahr meine ich, erst so im März.
Aber ich habe mir sagen lassen, nachdem du im offiziellen Shop nichts mehr bekommst, kann man auch noch zB über Eventim und andere Stellen teilweise Tickets bestellen.
Also ich werde meins wohl Ende Dez. anfang Januar spätestens bestellen.


----------



## Manowar (22. November 2010)

Die Xmas Tickets waren innerhalb von Minuten alle weg.
Meines habe ich vor 3 Wochen gekauft und ich hab schon eine mit Nummer 16.***

Also viel Zeit ist nicht ^^


----------



## Tyro (22. November 2010)

Danke für die Antworten, können wahrscheinlich auch erst Ende Dezember bestellen, mal gucken, wird schon irgendwie funktionieren!


----------



## El Homer (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab mein X-Mas Ticket


----------

